# Any Good Zines Recommendations?



## Tengu91 (Nov 28, 2018)

Hey so I just read Evasion a few months ago (it's what changed my life and made me into a vagabond), and I also read Off The Grid, both of which were published by the anarchist collective CrimethInc. After that I started looking into more and more zines and found some at the local college's hipster coffee shop/used bookstore. Any good zine recommendations??


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Nov 28, 2018)

Every Cometbus ever.


----------



## Deleted member 21003 (Nov 28, 2018)

The country grind if you can find it


----------



## troublefunk (Nov 28, 2018)

Railroad semantics


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Nov 28, 2018)

hard agree on cometbus and railroad semantics. SCAM is a great zine that you can get the first 4 issues in one book these days, very dated and maybe its just the florida boy in me but its a classic. THERES SOMETHING ABOUT A TRAIN are great although maybe hard to find these days. BLURT was a really fun perzine written by a dude in a small town in Pennsylvania that is a really good read along the lines of cometbus but a bit more personal and less dumpsters. PICK YOUR POISON and YOU IDIOT! are written by nate gangelhoff whos played in some pretty solid bands, mostly stories about growing up, drinking, and playing video games but still good reads if you can find em. i wish i had a scanner or easy access to a copy shop among all the shit ive managed to lose/sell/get stolen over the years for the most part ive been able to hold onto most of my zines.


----------



## roguetrader (Nov 28, 2018)

anyone seen Factsheet Five this century ? this was a great resource - basically a huge list and reviews of zines covering every topic imaginable - I ordered some great stuff from some real interesting people.... it was also so cool to read through a Factsheet Five list and comprehend the fact that this scene was absolutely massive worldwide - they would feature shit from some real remote parts of the world.....


----------



## fallingseastar (Nov 28, 2018)

Everything Wolfi Landstreicher, Apio Ludd, most things published in AJODA & Alejandro de Costa. The anarchistlibrary has a plethora of all anarchy.


----------



## Crazy Squirrel (Nov 29, 2018)

roguetrader said:


> anyone seen Factsheet Five this century ? this was a great resource - basically a huge list and reviews of zines covering every topic imaginable - I ordered some great stuff from some real interesting people.... it was also so cool to read through a Factsheet Five list and comprehend the fact that this scene was absolutely massive worldwide - they would feature shit from some real remote parts of the world.....



Hello, zinester here. Unfortunately, Factsheet 5 is long gone, as is Zine World.


----------

